
Firefox Is Going to Support Chrome Extensions - anand-s
https://wiki.mozilla.org/WebExtensions
======
hackuser
The current title, "Firefox Is Going to Support Chrome Extensions", is neither
the headline nor the subject of the page; Chrome isn't mentioned. The title is
simply "WebExtensions" and it's Mozilla's wiki page on the subject.

"WebExtensions documentation" would be accurate and informative.

~~~
tree_of_item
Chrome is mentioned many times on that page:

> Namespacing

> At this time, all APIs are accessible through the chrome.* namespace. When
> we begin to add our own APIs, we expect to add them to the browser.*
> namespace. Developers will be able to use feature detection to determine if
> an API is available in browser.*.

> See
> [https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/manifest](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/manifest)
> for a complete list of manifest directives. Of these, we currently support
> the following:

~~~
hackuser
Searching the page for "Chrome" returns 3 results. One is a namespace's name,
another is part of a URL, and the third is a short mention of a planned
feature for Chrome.

While I was technically wrong, I think my point stands.

------
VOYD
then what becomes the reason to use FireFox?

